# Average height & weight for a 7.5 month old female?



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Lily is 7.5 months old now and her weight is 60lbs, and her height at the shoulder is 22". We feed Lily 3.5-4 cups of Wellness puppy 2x a day. Is this a normal range of height and weight for a female at this age?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally, I think it is pretty variable judging by other threads. Seeing as I have a 7.5 month female I'll tell you what we're at. I don't have my own scale, but two weeks ago at the vet mine was roughly 45ish pounds. Scout is 20" and eats 2.5 cups of Purina Pro Plan adult.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Renee R said:


> Lily is 7.5 months old now and her weight is 60lbs, and her height at the shoulder is 22". We feed Lily 3.5-4 cups of Wellness puppy 2x a day. Is this a normal range of height and weight for a female at this age?


 Do you mean 3.5-4 cups spread out over twice a day? 

We feed Joy 2.5 cups/day + training snacks and she is about 55#


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Oops, yes that is what I meant to say. Lily gets about 2 cups 2x a day= 4 cups a day.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Toby is a 6 1/2 month old male and he is 60lbs .. I thought that was to heavy but my vet says not at all, he says he is solid ..


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

Dakota is just under 7 months old and weights about 42#, I am not sure of her height.


----------

